# High End Luftkühler



## Koyote (30. Juli 2013)

*High End Luftkühler*

Hi, 
ich wollte mal fragen, was im Moment ein High End Luftkühler wäre um zum Beispiel einen 4770k relativ leise zu kühlen - falls das überhaupt möglich ist!?
Von Gehäuseplatz und Preis mal abgesehen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Ich benutze seit über einem Jahr den hier Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme

Ich habe nur noch einen Lüfter montiert und das reicht um meinen i7 bei 4,5GHz auch bei sommerlichen Temperaturen bei Spielelast unter 60°C zu halten, die Drehzahl beträgt dabei lediglich zwischen 600-950U/min, also kein Krachmacher.
Mit Drehzahlen bis zu 2500U/min sind noch ne Menge Reserven für 5GHz Spielerein möglich.

Sind natürlich alles Erfahrungen mit ner "Sandy-Bridge", die Schwachstelle bei "Haswell" liegt bekannterweise unterm Heatspreader, da helfen selbst die stärksten Kühler oftmals wenig, weil die Hitze der CPU nur schlecht an den Kühlerboden gelangt um abgeleitet zu werden.


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Wenn du die ultimative Kühlleistung mit einem Luftkühler haben möchtest, dann nimmste den Phanteks (mit 140er Noctua Lüftern).
Wenn du einen suchst, der zu den sehr guten und leisen gehört, dann ganz klar den Silver Arrow SB-E.


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Kühler? 
Noctua NH-D14 AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, 1155, AM2(+), AM3


----------



## Micman09 (30. Juli 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem Kühler?
> Noctua NH-D14 AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, 1155, AM2(+), AM3



Habe ich seit 2 jahren im einsatz. Super Leistung, sehr leise und richtig gute Verarbeitung. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dementius76 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem Kühler?
> Noctua NH-D14 AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, 1155, AM2(+), AM3


Top Lüfter. Hab ich auch im Einsatz. Sehr leise und kühlt sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem Kühler?
> Noctua NH-D14 AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, 1155, AM2(+), AM3


 

Definitiv auch ein sehr guter Kühler.
In dem Preisbereich wirst du auch kaum nen schlechten finden. Die Kühlleistungen bewegen sich alle auf ähnlichen Niveau.

Der 8406064 - EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel ist auch empfehlenswert.

Alles sehr gute Kühler, das Problem wird (wie erwähnt) eher der "Haswell" sein, statt einer der Kühler ...


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2013)

Ansonsten nimm einen Prolimatech Genesis Koyote mit Lüftern deiner wahl


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Ich habe einen Prolimatech Genesis über meinem 4670k und bin begeistert.
ich habe mir das mit dem Vortex-Lüfter -Bundle bei Caseking geleistet.


----------



## Koyote (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Definitiv auch ein sehr guter Kühler.
> In dem Preisbereich wirst du auch kaum nen schlechten finden. Die Kühlleistungen bewegen sich alle auf ähnlichen Niveau.
> 
> Der 8406064 - EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel ist auch empfehlenswert.
> ...


 Also mit dem Noctua mache ich dann nichts falsch und die Unterschiede bewegen sich so in nicht mehr als 3 Grad Differenz Bereich?

Wie heiß wird denn der Haswell mit dem Teil ca. laufen?


Ach und brauch ich beim Noctua noch was zusätzlich oder genügt der Lieferumfang?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Die Temperaturen bei Haswell sind teils sehr unterschiedlich, manche sind zufrieden, andere bekommen die Krise.
Hab zum Beispiel nen Test von einen 4770k gesehn, der ohne OC mit nem H100 unter Belastung um die 80°C erreicht


----------



## Dementius76 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Koyote schrieb:


> Also mit dem Noctua mache ich dann nichts falsch und die Unterschiede bewegen sich so in nicht mehr als 3 Grad Differenz Bereich?
> 
> Wie heiß wird denn der Haswell mit dem Teil ca. laufen?
> 
> ...


Mit dem machst du definitiv nichts falsch. Wenn der einen FX-8350 kühlt hält (der ist ja ein heißes Eisen) und das auch noch unter Last, wird er das auch bei deinem schaffen.
Und der Lieferumfang reicht aus. Da ist alles dabei was man für Intel und AMD Boards braucht.


----------



## sowas1337 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Eine Frage in eigener Sache, welcher von denen wäre denn der leiseste?
Und warum empfiehlt niemand den hier: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Dementius76 schrieb:


> Wenn der einen FX-8350 kühlt hält (der ist ja ein heißes Eisen) und das auch noch unter Last, wird er das auch bei deinem schaffen.



Nen FX is ja auch einfacher zu kühlen, als wie so mancher Haswell


----------



## Gast0707215 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Ich kann an dieser Stelle definitiv den True Spirit 140 empfehlen.

Highend-Leistung ohne viel zu blechen.

Test: Thermalright True Spirit 140 - Highend zum Kampfpreis

Über den liest man leider sehr wenig, da er mit der großen Höhe nur in wenige Gehäuse reinpasst.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nen FX is ja auch einfacher zu kühlen, als wie so mancher Haswell



Das ist ja das, was viele immer nicht verstehen. Der FX verbraucht mehr Strom und hat eine höhere TDP. Haswell hat allerdings eine viel höhere Energiedichte.


----------



## Uter (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Koyote schrieb:


> Also mit dem Noctua mache ich dann nichts falsch und die Unterschiede bewegen sich so in nicht mehr als 3 Grad Differenz Bereich?


Ja, bei gleicher Lautstärke kann man das so sagen. 



Koyote schrieb:


> Wie heiß wird denn der Haswell mit dem Teil ca. laufen?


Das kann dir niemand sagen. Die Sensoren in CPUs (und GPUs) sind extrem ungenau und haben nicht die Aufgabe exakte Temperaturen anzuzeigen (hat Intel selbst am Themenabend zugegeben). Abweichungen +-10K sind keine Seltenheit. Folglich kommt sowas dabei raus:



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen bei Haswell sind  teils sehr unterschiedlich, manche sind zufrieden, andere bekommen die  Krise.
> Hab zum Beispiel nen Test von einen 4770k gesehn, der ohne OC mit nem H100 unter Belastung um die 80°C erreicht





Koyote schrieb:


> Ach und brauch ich beim Noctua noch was zusätzlich oder genügt der Lieferumfang?


 In dieser Preisklasse reicht der Lieferumfang praktisch immer. Außer man benötigt einen Schraubendreher (selbst den liefern manche Hersteller mit) oder will mehr Lüfter befestigen. 



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Eine Frage in eigener Sache, welcher von denen wäre denn der leiseste?
> Und warum empfiehlt niemand den hier: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Den BQ! kann man auch kaufen. Der leiseste Kühler benötigt sehr gute Lüfter, wie sie aktuell nur Noctua, BQ! oder Alpenföhn mitliefert, allerdings muss man diese dann auch auf ein Minimum drosseln und u.U. nicht mehr vom Board regeln lassen. 



justmy2cents schrieb:


> Ich kann an dieser Stelle definitiv den True Spirit 140 empfehlen.


 Wenn er passt, dann ist er definitiv eine Überlegung wert. Alternativ der (imo leider zu) teure, aber auch etwas bessere Archon. 

Generell finde ich aber so starke Kühler für einen Haswell fragwürdig. Der limitierende Faktor ist einfach der Wärmeübergang DIE-IHS. Wenn man nicht köpft, dann erreicht man auch mit den besten Kühlern keine guten Werte, wenn man aber köpft, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt einen so teuren Kühler.


----------



## sowas1337 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Den BQ! kann man auch kaufen. Der leiseste Kühler benötigt sehr gute Lüfter, wie sie aktuell nur Noctua, BQ! oder Alpenföhn mitliefert, allerdings muss man diese dann auch auf ein Minimum drosseln und u.U. nicht mehr vom Board regeln lassen.


 
Also ist an dem Dark Rock 2 Pro nichts auszusetzen? In einem der Tests steht, dass der größere Lüfter etwas klackern würde, kann das wer bestätigen?
Ich selbst hätte nämlich gerne eine gute Kühlung und dabei möglichst leise.


----------



## Dementius76 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Also ist an dem Dark Rock 2 Pro nichts auszusetzen? In einem der Tests steht, dass der größere Lüfter etwas klackern würde, kann das wer bestätigen?
> Ich selbst hätte nämlich gerne eine gute Kühlung und dabei möglichst leise.


Dann kann ich dir immer noch den Noctua NH-D14 empfehlen.


----------



## sowas1337 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Dementius76 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir immer noch den Noctua NH-D14 empfehlen.


 
Ok, ist er mit den Standart Lüftern leiser wie der Dark Rock 2 Pro?

Und eine Kompakt Wakü wird lauter sein oder?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2013)

Ja, eine kompakte WaKü ist wohl lauter. Ob der Noctua lauter, oder leiser ist als der dark rock, weiß ich leider nicht. Beide haben sehr gute Bewertungen. Wenn der Preis egal ist, entscheide nach Geschmack.


----------



## Dementius76 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Ok, ist er mit den Standart Lüftern leiser wie der Dark Rock 2 Pro?
> 
> Und eine Kompakt Wakü wird lauter sein oder?


Das weiß ich nicht, da ich den nicht habe bzw. verwendet hab. Aber ich kann dir sagen, das der NH-D14 wirklich leise ist. Und falls dir die Standardumdrehung zu laut ist, gibt es in Lieferumfang L.N.A (Low Noise Adapter) und U.L.N.A (Ultra Low Noise Adapter) mit dazu. 

Ja, wird sie.


----------



## Uter (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Ok, ist er mit den Standart Lüftern leiser wie der Dark Rock 2 Pro?


Sie nehmen sich nicht viel, iirc ist der Noctua minimal stärker, dafür sieht der BQ! imo deutlich besser aus.



sowas1337 schrieb:


> Und eine Kompakt Wakü wird lauter sein oder?


 Kompaktkühlungen sind der Inbegriff von Lärm. Aktuell gibt es keine andere Kühlungsmethode, die durchschnittlich annähernd laut ist. Einzig in sehr engen Gehäusen oder in den Versionen mit sehr großem Radiator und mit getauschten Lüftern können sie mit ~ halb so teuren Luftkühlern lautstärketechnisch konkurrieren. Dann können aber natürlich immernoch die Pumpen limitieren, die nicht selten klackern. 

Für weitere Fragen:
Eigenen Thread erstellen. Das Kapern von fremden Threads führt zur Unübersichtlichkeit und ist dem TE gegenüber unfreundlich.


----------



## Dementius76 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Sie nehmen sich nicht viel, iirc ist der Noctua minimal stärker, dafür sieht der BQ! imo deutlich besser aus.


Dafür ist ein Noctua unverkennbar


----------



## ratmal86 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Warum holst du dir nicht einen Dark Rock 2 CPU-Kühler?
Der BeQuiet Lüfter ist sehr leise. Unterhalb von 1000 RPM ist der Lüfter aus einem gedämmten Gehäuse nicht raushörbar <0,2 Sone. Oberhalb ist dann ein sehr leises Rauschen wahrnehmbar.
Ich habe diesen gerade in zwei neue PCs mit je einem i5 4670K @ 4 GHz verbaut. Weiterhin habe ich im Bios den CPU-Lüfter auf "silent" laufen. Mit Prime lag die Lüfterdrehzahl bei max. ~900 RPM.
Kann diesen nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen.
*edit: Bei geringer Auslastung der CPU kommt der Lüfter sogar unter 0,1 Sone und wäre somit nicht hörbar.


----------



## hinterlufer (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High End Luftkühler*

Also ich bin mit meinem EKL Brocken sehr zufrieden, würd ich mir immer wieder kaufen.
Bei ca. 30° Raumtemp. hab ich bei einem FX-6300 @ 4,3 GHz 1,325V (Stock 3,5 GHz 1,3V) im Idle grad einmal 35°C und unter Vollast (Prime, In-Place lage FFT's) max. 65°C.
Und dazu muss ich sagen, dass mein Airflow echt be***en ist (neues Case kommt aber hoffentlich nächste Woche).


----------

